# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Jabas cosecheras

## moises enciso laime

Vendo Jabas cosecheras semi nuevas de 25 kg de capacidad marca Duraplast tengo 150 jabas a 9 soles cada una.
Tlf 990043383Temas similares: Fabrica jabas cosecheras, agricolas, para pollos JABAS COSECHERAS REQUIERO 1,000 JABAS PLÁSTICAS COSECHERAS de 25 Kg  DE SEGUNDA. jabas cosecheras de plastico jabas cosecheras

----------


## christianla

mandame info al whatssap 987593275

----------

